# Which lens/es to take on Iceland 12-day tour?



## Khalai (May 17, 2015)

Hello,

in 6 weeks, I'll be leaving for a phototrip to Iceland (Golden Circle) for nearly two weeks. Since there is obviously some hiking planned and I hate lugging half-a-ton backpack, I'd like to ask, what do you think would be ideal lens setup? My main goal is obviously landscape photography there.

Backpack:
LowePro Protactic 350AW

Bodies:
6D primary
7D for the backup (should be in the backpack too? or just insurance, waiting in the car?)

Lenses (my main problem):
16-35/4L IS (problem with LEE polarizer, not usable under 21mm with it)
24-70/2.8L II (Would this one do just fine instead of UWA? Would I miss 16-24mm there too much?)
100/2.8L Macro (not sure about this one, 600g deadweight or actually useful?)
70-200/2.8L II (this one is given, puffins, mountain ranges...)

Also, my father is tagging along, with his new _Fuji X-E2_ + _XF 18-55/2.8-4_. Should he purchase _XF 55-200/3.5-4.8_ lens too? He's just a casual photographer, I'm not sure, he would use that lens much afterwards? Would this lens be used like 5%, 20% or 50% there?

Thanks a lot in advance for all your 0.02 cents below


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (May 17, 2015)

*Re: Which lens/es to take on Iceland Golden Circle tour?*



Khalai said:


> Hello,
> 
> in 6 weeks, I'll be leaving for a phototrip to Iceland (Golden Circle) for nearly two weeks. Since there is obviously some hiking planned and I hate lugging half-a-ton backpack, I'd like to ask, what do you think would be ideal lens setup? My main goal is obviously landscape photography there.
> 
> ...



just my idea the 16-35 and the 70-200 will be the best combo the 24-70 is overlap and the 100 macro is just extra unless you plan do a lot of macro the 70-200 has the 100 range covered. you have a small gap 35-70 but if you take both body's the 7d with the 1.6 factor will cover the small gap with the 16-35 lens and you can always get a low profile filter


----------



## meywd (May 18, 2015)

*Re: Which lens/es to take on Iceland Golden Circle tour?*

If you will be having a car with you then I say bring it all, otherwise, you have to choose, Panos vs ultrawide, if you are going to do some astro work you may want the ultrawide for some shots, same with the 100mm, you may really regret not taking it or you may never use it, will you be having flash and tripod? will you be shooting a lot of stacked macros? I miss the 100 a lot, but the 70-200 2.8 IS II is so heavy that even if I still have the 100 it would stay at home most of the time.


----------



## Khalai (May 18, 2015)

*Re: Which lens/es to take on Iceland Golden Circle tour?*



meywd said:


> If you will be having a car with you then I say bring it all, otherwise, you have to choose, Panos vs ultrawide, if you are going to do some astro work you may want the ultrawide for some shots, same with the 100mm, you may really regret not taking it or you may never use it, will you be having flash and tripod? will you be shooting a lot of stacked macros? I miss the 100 a lot, but the 70-200 2.8 IS II is so heavy that even if I still have the 100 it would stay at home most of the time.



No astro in June/July there - there is only 3-4h of twilight on Iceland that time of year. Tripod is a no-brainer, but why flash?


----------



## bholliman (May 18, 2015)

*Re: Which lens/es to take on Iceland Golden Circle tour?*



Khalai said:


> Tripod is a no-brainer, but why flash?



I would use flash for a little fill light for the foreground of backlit sunsrise/sunset landscape shots. Your 7D has a popup flash, but your 6D is a much better landscape camera, and has none.


----------



## meywd (May 18, 2015)

*Re: Which lens/es to take on Iceland Golden Circle tour?*



Khalai said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > If you will be having a car with you then I say bring it all, otherwise, you have to choose, Panos vs ultrawide, if you are going to do some astro work you may want the ultrawide for some shots, same with the 100mm, you may really regret not taking it or you may never use it, will you be having flash and tripod? will you be shooting a lot of stacked macros? I miss the 100 a lot, but the 70-200 2.8 IS II is so heavy that even if I still have the 100 it would stay at home most of the time.
> ...



I meant for macro, do you want to take a full set ( tripod, slider, flash ) for stacked shots or just the occasional shot.


----------



## Khalai (May 18, 2015)

*Re: Which lens/es to take on Iceland Golden Circle tour?*



meywd said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > meywd said:
> ...



Just occasional shot, but I think I'll leave 100mm at home. I'm already covered with 70-200mm. I was tempted to leave 70-200mm at home and take just 100mm as a telephoto, but that could be constrictive...

For now, I'm leaning towards 16-35 and 70-200 combo with 6D, leave 24-70 and 100 at home and take 7D in the main luggage as a spare body for backup. Or should I lug 7D around as well? Perhaps 7D+16-35 and 6D+70-200 mounted all the time?


----------



## meywd (May 18, 2015)

*Re: Which lens/es to take on Iceland Golden Circle tour?*



Khalai said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > Khalai said:
> ...



Actually you may want to reverse that, 6D + 16-35 and 7D + 70-200, not only for the reach but for the AF and FPS.


----------



## Eldar (May 18, 2015)

*Re: Which lens/es to take on Iceland Golden Circle tour?*

I have been to Iceland several times. My most used lens on the last trip was the Zeiss 15mm f2.8. Second most 24-70 and third Otus 55/1.4. I would bring all the lenses, but you should at least bring the 16-35 and 24-70. A polarizing filter is highly recommended and I would also recommend a tripod.


----------



## Khalai (May 18, 2015)

Eldar said:


> I have been to Iceland several times. My most used lens on the last trip was the Zeiss 15mm f2.8. Second most 24-70 and third Otus 55/1.4. I would bring all the lenses, but you should at least bring the 16-35 and 24-70. A polarizing filter is highly recommended and I would also recommend a tripod.


Thanks a lot for the info. Tripod is a given (Manfrotto 190 series), filters are also settles (LEE grads, LEE little stopper and LEE polarizer - only problem with this one is vignetting from 21mm downwards).

Do you think that 70-200 is overkill/too heavy/only 5% shots lens?

I could fit easily all the lenses in the backpack/carry-on, but I'd hate to lug those all day on my back only to use them for a minuscule fractions of all photos.


----------



## NorbR (May 18, 2015)

*Re: Which lens/es to take on Iceland Golden Circle tour?*



meywd said:


> Actually you may want to reverse that, 6D + 16-35 and 7D + 70-200, not only for the reach but for the AF and FPS.



If you really have to limit yourself to two lenses, then this is what I'd do. Sure you have a bigger gap with this combination, but I agree with meywd's arguments. Better reach and AF with the 7D, better IQ across the frame at wide angle. That 16-35 should remain glued to your 6D imho. Get a 77mm polarizer for it if you must.

And for what it's worth, I second the idea that if you have a car, you should bring all 4 lenses with you. They can stay in the car when you go hiking, but it's better than kicking yourself after two days for realizing you'd really like to have your 100L with you.


----------



## cid (May 18, 2015)

*Re: Which lens/es to take on Iceland Golden Circle tour?*

I just returned from Scotland trip. I carried all my things on my back most of the time of the trip and I was very happy with
16-35 f/4
70-200 f/2.8
5d km III
one 77mm polarizer filter for both (B+W mrc nano)

I haven't even taken tripod : Still I was missing nothing.

On the other hand if I was travelling by car and had option for storing additional gear in it then I would take probably all four lenses - you know just in case


----------



## Khalai (May 18, 2015)

Thanks everybody for all your answers. So far, I'm inclined to this:

6D primary, 7D backup
16-35L primary lens
70-200L complementary lens
100L just-in-case lens
50/1.4 throw-it-in-my-pocket-fun-lens

Manfrotto 190XProB tripod with 496RC2 ball head (old, beaten, but trusty)

Half a ton of LEE gear (little stopper, 0.6 hard grad, 0.75 soft grad, 0.6 ND, three colour grads (fun!), 105mm polarizer) and 77mm old B+W Kaesemann polarizer I already had before purchasing LEE system.

I should be set, right?


----------



## meywd (May 18, 2015)

And don't forget the lens/body caps also just in case.


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (May 18, 2015)

I have been on two landscape photo trips to Iceland, both trips a week long. On the first trip I brought a Zeiss 18/3.5, Canon 24-70L and Canon 70-300L. Om the second I had sold my Zeiss lens (to buy the 16-35/4L, but I did not receive it in time for the trip) – I was missing a wider lens then 24mm on the second trip.

The attached graph is what length I was using (on my keepers) for my two trips. I was only using full frame cameras.

My setup would be the 16-35, 24-70 and 70-200 and two cameras. I did not use any filters, I am shooting two exposures and blending the picture in Photoshop instead.

The weather on Iceland is changing very quickly. so be prepared for rain.


----------



## John (May 18, 2015)

i go on a trip like this once a year. i have found that my 16-35 and 70-200 are the lenses that i use over 95% of the time for landscapes. i wouldn't hesitate to just bring those 2 lenses. there are many times when i want to focus in on a small area of a waterfall or a scene and i need the 70-200 to do that. if i had a 3rd lens to consider then i would probably go with my 24-105. i love the range of that lens. i have brought my 100 mm lens on trips, but generally find that i don't use it very much. if space was a factor, then i know that i would leave it at home.


----------



## YellowJersey (May 18, 2015)

I've done Iceland twice (beautiful place, btw) and took my 17-40 and 24-105. 

I think the best combo would be the 16-35 and the 70-200. I don't think the 100mm macro is going to be of much use, and the 24-70 doesn't give you the wide of the 16-35 nor the length of the 70-200.


----------



## Khalai (May 18, 2015)

Once again, thanks for all the answers.


----------



## Eldar (May 18, 2015)

If you leave the 24-70 behind, you´ll regret it ...


----------



## bholliman (May 19, 2015)

I would take the 16-35, 24-70 and 70-200. I took one trip with just my 16-35 and 70-200 and really missed having my 24-70 2.8 II along. Its one lens I rarely leave at home.


----------



## RobbieHat (May 19, 2015)

Khalai said:


> Once again, thanks for all the answers.



One additional thought. I was just in Iceland last year in early June. You get lots of light and you also get lots of birds. If you enjoy bird watching or photography I would make an additional suggestion. Swap the 100 Macro and or the 50 mm prime for a 2X extender with your 70-200. This would give you 400mm on the long end and could make for a great wildlife set up in case you get the urge. Throw in a pair of binoculars as well. 

Certainly, Iceland is amazing for landscape, but I was also wishing I had something on the telephoto side for some of the shots and for the birds for sure. No loss of weight if you swap the options. Only caveat is if the 2X will work on those bodies. I think it does, but you might want to check.


----------



## Frodo (May 19, 2015)

nicke said:


> I have been on two landscape photo trips to Iceland, both trips a week long. On the first trip I brought a Zeiss 18/3.5, Canon 24-70L and Canon 70-300L. Om the second I had sold my Zeiss lens (to buy the 16-35/4L, but I did not receive it in time for the trip) – I was missing a wider lens then 24mm on the second trip.
> 
> The attached graph is what length I was using (on my keepers) for my two trips. I was only using full frame cameras.
> 
> ...



This chart shows that the photographer tended to use his zooms at the extreme ends, i.e. 24, 70 and 200mm. I found that this was the case too when I travelled with zooms. I now travel light and find 35mm and 85mm to be less limiting than I expected. 35mm images can be stitched to go wider.

I focus on the trip as a whole. If this is to be a photo trip, takes lots of stuff. However, if photography is to be just a part of the trip, having less gear can make the travel easier and freer. Having fewer lenses can force creativity.

If I would travel light, I'd take my 6D, 35/2 IS and 200/2.8, with 1.4x (I agree with the comment about the birds) and a small 270EX flash. And maybe the 85/1.8. I'd throw a point and shoot (my G11) into the backpack. This will all weigh under half what many have suggested, and packs into a small bag that is less conspicuous and less of a burden to take everywhere.

But if this is a photography targeted trip, take the gear. I do question the need to take the 24-70 if you are also taking the 16-35 and 70-200.


----------



## matt4p (May 19, 2015)

I'm going to Iceland too this year. I'm pretty certain that I will be taking my Tamron 15-30 and my Canon 70-200. I've got a 24-70 lens but I cant see me using it as much as the other two. I also don't want to be carrying a third lens because I intend to do some pretty strenuous hiking.


----------



## retroreflection (May 20, 2015)

Everyone has skipped your father's gear; get an adapter for your Canon lenses, and maybe a 12mm (Ziess or Rokinon).


----------



## C4RBON (May 20, 2015)

I'm headed to Iceland in September. I'm planning on bringing my 70-300L and my 16-35 f4L. Right now I have a 70D, but I'm planning on getting a full-frame before the trip. I'll keep the 70-300 on the 70D and the 16-35 on the full-frame. I also have an EOS M that I will carry as a walkaround camera.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (May 20, 2015)

*Re: Which lens/es to take on Iceland Golden Circle tour?*



Khalai said:


> Perhaps 7D+16-35 and 6D+70-200 mounted all the time?


+1, this would be my choice. In case you need longer FL you can swap lenses and get up to 320mm equivalent on your 7D+70-200mm lens and UWA on your 6D+16-35mm lens.


----------



## johnnyblues (May 20, 2015)

John said:


> i go on a trip like this once a year. i have found that my 16-35 and 70-200 are the lenses that i use over 95% of the time for landscapes. i wouldn't hesitate to just bring those 2 lenses. there are many times when i want to focus in on a small area of a waterfall or a scene and i need the 70-200 to do that. if i had a 3rd lens to consider then i would probably go with my 24-105. i love the range of that lens. i have brought my 100 mm lens on trips, but generally find that i don't use it very much. if space was a factor, then i know that i would leave it at home.



+1, specially on the 70-200. I don't think you would need a backup body. I'd rather bring extra batteries. Not too hot on the 24-105 due to (lower) IQ.

Most importantly, enjoy the trip. 8)


----------



## Pitspics (May 20, 2015)

On my Iceland-Trip in 2013 i used a 7D (changed to FF last year).

Most of the time I used the 10-22 (now 16-35)
2nd: 24-105 4 IS
3rd: 70-200 4 IS

The most scenes (waterfalls and so on) are sooo big, you need the UW-lense (16-35).
TIPP: don´t forget your ND-filters ;-)

You can look at my "iceland-gallery" on 
http://www.ich-fotografiere.at/trips/island/ 

BUT LENSES DON'T REALLY MATTER... ENJOY YOUR TRIP - IT WILL BE FANTASTIC 8)

CU


----------



## Khalai (May 20, 2015)

Pitspics said:


> On my Iceland-Trip in 2013 i used a 7D (changed to FF last year).
> 
> Most of the time I used the 10-22 (now 16-35)
> 2nd: 24-105 4 IS
> ...



Filters are of no issue  Little stopper, 0.6 hard grad, 0.75 soft grad, 0.6 ND, three colour grads (fun!), 105mm polarizer) and 77mm old B+W Kaesemann polarizer I already had before purchasing LEE system.

I'm on the verge of selling LEE polarizer and getting its newer landscape polarizer with thin rim to prevent vignetting from 17mm onwards (I've seen testshots, 16mm is still a slight problem).

Very nice pictures btw  Where was 44/57 taken? Looks like icelanding Plitvice lakes


----------



## Pitspics (May 20, 2015)

Very nice pictures btw  Where was 44/57 taken? Looks like icelanding Plitvice lakes 
[/quote]


*thx, this photo was taken at Hraunfossar *


----------



## Khalai (May 20, 2015)

Pitspics said:


> *thx, this photo was taken at Hraunfossar *



Quite close to Geitá which was already on my list - added also this. There's a plethora of beautiful places, can't possibly cover them all, but at least I can try


----------



## Pitspics (May 20, 2015)

Khalai said:


> Pitspics said:
> 
> 
> > *thx, this photo was taken at Hraunfossar *
> ...




it doesn´t really matter where you go... you can stop every 5 minutes to take some nice photos, so you would need to stay 3 years in iceland  

enjoy the nature... amazing!


----------



## mangobutter (May 20, 2015)

Take the 6D/7D, 16-35, 70-200. If you need 35-70mm, put the 16-35 on your 7D. =) Roughly a 25-60mm equiv.


----------



## GuyF (May 20, 2015)

Khalai said:


> I'm on the verge of selling LEE polarizer and getting its newer landscape polarizer with thin rim to prevent vignetting from 17mm onwards (I've seen testshots, 16mm is still a slight problem).



I recently got the 16-35mm f4 and just bought some Lee filters (0.6 hard grad, 0.9 soft grad and landscape polariser). I don't see any vignetting with the polariser at 16mm. 

Not quite the same as a trip to Iceland but I'm heading north to Mallaig this Saturday over the Glenfinnan viaduct. Should be a good test of the 16-35mm and filters!

NOTE: image sourced from the web.


----------



## nc0b (May 20, 2015)

We will likely go to Iceland next year, and then on to the UK. In a few days it is off to Alaska for the first time. I will take my Zeiss 18mm f/3.5, 24-105mm, 70-200mm f/4 IS and 400mm f/5.6 for the 6D and 60D. I have not had good luck with BIF with my 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II and the 2X TC III teleconverter. For more static shots the TC was just fine, but AF would usually get lost in a blue sky with BIF and never recover focus. I will take my 1.4X TC III on both trips since it is so small, as it works well with either 70-200mm zoom. 

On the subject of binoculars, I own the Canon 10x42 L IS WP imaged stabilized binocular. When I tested the 10X and 15X non-L IS versions, out of focus edges of images had a yellow fringe that was VERY annoying. I am so happy with the only "L" version Canon IS binocular. The image quality is absolutely stunning. Do take along several sets of AA batteries. My wife, who isn't "techie" at all in respect to cameras, has often said the money I spent on these binoculars was absolutely worth it. I don't care what you are looking at, birds, landscapes or wildlife, these "L" class IS binocular will blow you away. Don't even consider the non-L versions.


----------



## fegari (May 20, 2015)

Khalai said:


> Thanks everybody for all your answers. So far, I'm inclined to this:
> 
> 6D primary, 7D backup
> 16-35L primary lens
> ...



I was there in 2013 summer. Your kit is a no brainer. from your choices I would not hesitate:

Take the obvious ones you'll be fine
16-35
24-70
70-200

Don't bother with the 100L you will not use it (no subjects for that, no insects, no plants, no flowers..), 50 1.4 unnecesary in my opinion, you will not have any night nr low light scenarios, its sunny 24/7

The 70-200 is the one you'll use the least unless you go to Latrabjarg or Vestmannaeyaer island when you'll see tens of thousands of puffins, arctic terns etc, there the 70-200 will save the day.

Tripod a must logically and the filters too.

Really, don't bother with the 100L or 50 1.4


----------

